# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Corrie Spoilers 24th - 28th June

## alan45

Episode 8154:  Monday 24th June at 19.30 

SYNOPSIS

Tommyâs true feelings leave Tina in turmoil.  
David puts on his nice guy act. 
The generosity of Emilyâs family unsettles Norris.



Episode 8155: Monday 24th June at 20.30

SYNOPSIS 

Izzy decides to give up the fight for Jake. 
Gail becomes suspicious of Leanne and Peter.
Hayley is distraught at Royâs behaviour.

*

Episode 8156: Wednesday 26th June at 19.30

SYNOPSIS  

Tina faces up to the reality of Jakeâs future.  
Faye takes out her frustrations on Anna.  
And Norris deceives Emily.


Episode 8157 Friday 28th June at 19:30 

SYNOPSIS

Tina is keen to get things back to normal.
Fayeâs deception leaves her home alone. 
Will CCTV provide the answers Roy needs?


Episode 8158 Friday 28th June at 20:30 

SYNOPSIS

Deirdre comes to Royâs aid.
Faye lies to protect Tim.
Leanne wonders what has got into Nick.

----------

CorrieAddict27 (13-06-2013), Dazzle (13-06-2013), Glen1 (13-06-2013), loubooboo (13-06-2013), sarah c (13-06-2013), tammyy2j (13-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Izzy gives up already

----------


## inkyskin

a mother NEVER gives up on her child....

----------


## sarah c

> a mother NEVER gives up on her child....


you should tell that to my mother??!!
she put me on a train aged 8 days and walked away....never looked back!

----------


## Dazzle

> you should tell that to my mother??!!
> she put me on a train aged 8 days and walked away....never looked back!


My god...how awful for you, Sarah  :Sad:

----------


## sarah c

> My god...how awful for you, Sarah


not at all Dazzle, quite a talking point!!

----------


## Dazzle

> not at all Dazzle, quite a talking point!!


I'm very glad it hasn't scarred you  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's surrogacy storyline comes to a head later this month as big decisions are made over the future of baby Joe.

Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) has so far stood firm over her decision to keep Gary and Izzy's son for herself after giving birth to him, sparking a backlash from some of the local residents.

However, upcoming episodes see Tina's resolve start to crumble when Tommy Duckworth urges her to consider how Joe will feel to know that she robbed him of the chance to be raised by his biological parents.

As Tina is left in turmoil over her boyfriend's words, Izzy (Cherylee Houston) and Gary (Mikey North) also start to reconsider their own stance on the situation.

Izzy still desperately wants her baby, but she is resigned to the fact that a legal battle could take years, which would mean tearing her son away from Tina after they've bonded.

Later, Izzy arrives at the hospital and announces that she is calling off the fight, telling Tina that she has won. As Izzy says a heartbreaking goodbye to Joe, a distraught Gary is forced to accept her decision. Will a conflicted Tina have a change of heart, or is this the end of Gary and Izzy's parenthood dream?


Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, June 24 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

tammyy2j (17-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's surrogacy storyline comes to a head later this month as big decisions are made over the future of baby Joe.

Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) has so far stood firm over her decision to keep Gary and Izzy's son for herself after giving birth to him, sparking a backlash from some of the local residents.

However, upcoming episodes see Tina's resolve start to crumble when Tommy Duckworth urges her to consider how Joe will feel to know that she robbed him of the chance to be raised by his biological parents.

As Tina is left in turmoil over her boyfriend's words, Izzy (Cherylee Houston) and Gary (Mikey North) also start to reconsider their own stance on the situation.

Izzy still desperately wants her baby, but she is resigned to the fact that a legal battle could take years, which would mean tearing her son away from Tina after they've bonded.

Later, Izzy arrives at the hospital and announces that she is calling off the fight, telling Tina that she has won. As Izzy says a heartbreaking goodbye to Joe, a distraught Gary is forced to accept her decision. Will a conflicted Tina have a change of heart, or is this the end of Gary and Izzy's parenthood dream?


Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, June 24 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street's surrogacy storyline comes to a head later this month as big decisions are made over the future of baby Joe.
> 
> Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan) has so far stood firm over her decision to keep Gary and Izzy's son for herself after giving birth to him, sparking a backlash from some of the local residents.
> 
> However, upcoming episodes see Tina's resolve start to crumble when Tommy Duckworth urges her to consider how Joe will feel to know that she robbed him of the chance to be raised by his biological parents.
> 
> As Tina is left in turmoil over her boyfriend's words, Izzy (Cherylee Houston) and Gary (Mikey North) also start to reconsider their own stance on the situation.
> 
> Izzy still desperately wants her baby, but she is resigned to the fact that a legal battle could take years, which would mean tearing her son away from Tina after they've bonded.
> ...



Already posted - See posts 8 & 9 just above

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Tina might give the baby to Izzy and Gary only for the baby later to be revealed as really Tina and Tommy's baby

----------


## tammyy2j

> you should tell that to my mother??!!
> she put me on a train aged 8 days and walked away....never looked back!


Sorry to hear that Sarah

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street businessman Nick Tilsley will become convinced that Peter Barlow is trying to win Leanne back in an upcoming storyline.

Nick gets suspicious after his scheming half-brother David Platt (Jack P Shepherd) plays on the insecurities that he still harbours over Peter's history with Leanne.

David is plotting revenge after discovering that his wife Kylie had a one-night stand with Nick at Christmas.

Seizing an opportunity, David steals Peter's lighter and plants it in Nick and Leanne's flat, knowing that its mysterious appearance will send his sibling into a fury.

Ben Price, who plays Nick, explained: "Nick still feels pretty insecure about Peter and he's annoyed that this issue is still coming up. To a certain extent, I think Nick marrying Leanne has put a lot to bed, but then I think it will always be there for him niggling away. 

"So as soon as there's any doubt put in his mind or soon as something goes wrong, that's why he's so quick to turn. As soon as people even mention Peter, he can't contain himself - he just hates him.

"When he finds the lighter, he reacts with suspicion. He keeps asking Leanne why it was there, how it got there and when she can't come up with a satisfactory explanation, his mind goes into overdrive. He doesn't like the feeling that he's being lied to and I think he suspects he's being lied to in this case."

Later, David sows his seeds of poison in Nick's mind, suggesting that there is something going on again between Leanne and Peter. 

With David's evil words ringing in his ears, Nick starts to interrogate Leanne.

Price continued: "She doesn't react well at all because nothing's gone on. It's an idea that David's planted, so she's getting quite indignant that Nick is bringing up Peter again. But then from that Nick reads the signs that she's hiding something, so very quickly their whole relationship is on rocky ground."

Coronation Street airs these scenes next week on ITV.

----------


## alan45

Mon 24th

As Tina and Izzy are notified of their first court appearance, it's clear the fight for the baby is taking its toll on both women. A heartfelt Tommy urges Tina to consider how 'Joe' will feel to know that she robbed him of the chance to be raised by his biological parents. 

At the same time, Izzy is resigned to the fact that a legal battle will take years, and even if she and Gary win, they'll have to tear the baby away from Tina. Both women claim to love him, but who loves him enough to let him go?

Meanwhile, when Peter shows concern for Leanne over the break-in, the cogs start whirring for David. Reminding everyone of their history, David sets about the next stage of his plan and swipes Peter's lighter. What is he up to?

Elsewhere, when Anna has a dig at Tim's parenting skills, Faye is quick to defend her dad - claiming that she prefers the relaxed regime at Tim's.

Also, after falling asleep, Roy is no closer to finding out who's behind the strange happenings at the cafÃ©.

Tina is in turmoil over Tommy's words, but is thrown when Izzy arrives at the hospital telling Tina that she's won - she won't fight her anymore.

As Izzy says a heartbreaking goodbye to her son, a distraught Gary is forced to accept her decision. Conflicted, will Tina have a change of heart?

Meanwhile, using the spare key he pocketed, David enters Nick's flat, placing Peter's lighter on the sofa. Back at the Bistro, he then sets about planting the seed that maybe Peter is still sniffing around Leanne. Will the Platts bite?

Elsewhere, Tim struggles to mask his irritation as Faye complains about her tea. Is either of them really happy with their situation?

Also, Roy's short temper worries Hayley and Sylvia

Wednesday

Tina and Izzy are both at breaking point as they face up to the reality of baby Jake's future life. 

As Tina, Gary and Izzy all reach an agreement, who will be saying goodbye to Jake forever?

Meanwhile, when Tim reveals that he and Jason have been offered work away, he asks Faye to see if she can stay at Anna's for a few days. Faye is worried, having been rude to Anna earlier, but lies that it's fine as she doesn't want to hold Tim back.

Elsewhere, David has got Gail convinced that Peter is sniffing round Leanne and something is going on again. David is secretly thrilled that it's all going according to plan.

Also today, Roy apologises for losing his temper with Craig, admitting to Hayley that he doesn't trust himself anymore and wonders what's happening to him.

Finally, Norris continues to nurse Emily, but when a gift arrives from Freda, he can't resist passing it off as his own.

Friday

After an emotional showdown, Gary, Izzy and Tina make steps to move on with their lives. But who will be playing mum to baby Jake?

Meanwhile, Tim instructs Faye to ask Anna if she can stay for a few nights while he works away in Newcastle. However, when Faye overhears Anna talking to Owen about how she prefers babies to stroppy teenagers, she walks out. Will Faye tell Tim what's happened or decide to go it alone?

Elsewhere, when Leanne gets called away by Peter, Gail is immediately suspicious and voices her thoughts to Nick. David is thrilled that his plan seems to be working.

Also, Hayley worries that Roy may be having a nervous breakdown as his erratic behaviour continues.

The emotional rollercoaster for Tina, Gary and Izzy continues. Adapting to a new life, can the trio move forward?

Meanwhile, when Dev calls for the rent, Faye is forced to lie that Tim has just popped out. Dev is sceptical, but will he realise there's more to Faye's lie than meets the eye?

Elsewhere, over a 'brotherly' drink, David sows his seeds of poison in Nick's mind, suggesting that there's something going on again between Leanne and Peter. With David's evil words ringing in his ears, Nick returns home and interrogates Leanne. How will she react to his jealousy? 

Also, Hayley panics when she discovers that Roy has gone missing. His bizarre behaviour is soon explained, but it leaves even Roy feeling he's lost all control. 

Finally, Norris admits to Emily that he's worried about his future and reckons when she dies her family will make him homeless

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2013)

----------


## alan45

Mon 24th

As Tina and Izzy are notified of their first court appearance, it's clear the fight for the baby is taking its toll on both women. A heartfelt Tommy urges Tina to consider how 'Joe' will feel to know that she robbed him of the chance to be raised by his biological parents. 

At the same time, Izzy is resigned to the fact that a legal battle will take years, and even if she and Gary win, they'll have to tear the baby away from Tina. Both women claim to love him, but who loves him enough to let him go?

Meanwhile, when Peter shows concern for Leanne over the break-in, the cogs start whirring for David. Reminding everyone of their history, David sets about the next stage of his plan and swipes Peter's lighter. What is he up to?

Elsewhere, when Anna has a dig at Tim's parenting skills, Faye is quick to defend her dad - claiming that she prefers the relaxed regime at Tim's.

Also, after falling asleep, Roy is no closer to finding out who's behind the strange happenings at the cafÃ©.

Tina is in turmoil over Tommy's words, but is thrown when Izzy arrives at the hospital telling Tina that she's won - she won't fight her anymore.

As Izzy says a heartbreaking goodbye to her son, a distraught Gary is forced to accept her decision. Conflicted, will Tina have a change of heart?

Meanwhile, using the spare key he pocketed, David enters Nick's flat, placing Peter's lighter on the sofa. Back at the Bistro, he then sets about planting the seed that maybe Peter is still sniffing around Leanne. Will the Platts bite?

Elsewhere, Tim struggles to mask his irritation as Faye complains about her tea. Is either of them really happy with their situation?

Also, Roy's short temper worries Hayley and Sylvia

Wednesday

Tina and Izzy are both at breaking point as they face up to the reality of baby Jake's future life. 

As Tina, Gary and Izzy all reach an agreement, who will be saying goodbye to Jake forever?

Meanwhile, when Tim reveals that he and Jason have been offered work away, he asks Faye to see if she can stay at Anna's for a few days. Faye is worried, having been rude to Anna earlier, but lies that it's fine as she doesn't want to hold Tim back.

Elsewhere, David has got Gail convinced that Peter is sniffing round Leanne and something is going on again. David is secretly thrilled that it's all going according to plan.

Also today, Roy apologises for losing his temper with Craig, admitting to Hayley that he doesn't trust himself anymore and wonders what's happening to him.

Finally, Norris continues to nurse Emily, but when a gift arrives from Freda, he can't resist passing it off as his own.

Friday

After an emotional showdown, Gary, Izzy and Tina make steps to move on with their lives. But who will be playing mum to baby Jake?

Meanwhile, Tim instructs Faye to ask Anna if she can stay for a few nights while he works away in Newcastle. However, when Faye overhears Anna talking to Owen about how she prefers babies to stroppy teenagers, she walks out. Will Faye tell Tim what's happened or decide to go it alone?

Elsewhere, when Leanne gets called away by Peter, Gail is immediately suspicious and voices her thoughts to Nick. David is thrilled that his plan seems to be working.

Also, Hayley worries that Roy may be having a nervous breakdown as his erratic behaviour continues.

The emotional rollercoaster for Tina, Gary and Izzy continues. Adapting to a new life, can the trio move forward?

Meanwhile, when Dev calls for the rent, Faye is forced to lie that Tim has just popped out. Dev is sceptical, but will he realise there's more to Faye's lie than meets the eye?

Elsewhere, over a 'brotherly' drink, David sows his seeds of poison in Nick's mind, suggesting that there's something going on again between Leanne and Peter. With David's evil words ringing in his ears, Nick returns home and interrogates Leanne. How will she react to his jealousy? 

Also, Hayley panics when she discovers that Roy has gone missing. His bizarre behaviour is soon explained, but it leaves even Roy feeling he's lost all control. 

Finally, Norris admits to Emily that he's worried about his future and reckons when she dies her family will make him homeless

----------

Brucie (18-06-2013), lizann (18-06-2013)

----------


## walsh2509

So is Tina taking the kid with her when she leaves the street ?  if so, what about poor Rita, is she not giving Tina the money to pay back owen

----------


## tammyy2j

> So is Tina taking the kid with her when she leaves the street ?  if so, what about poor Rita, is she not giving Tina the money to pay back owen


I think Tina gives the baby back to Izzy and Gary 

Did Tina use all the money she got from Owen to pay back Tommy's debts?

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Debzyg

That post initially refers to the baby as Joe then later as Jake. Anna's talking about preferring babies to teenagers so I think she hands it back and she leaves the street because she can't deal with living in the same road as the baby if izzy n Gary  have him. 

Leaves it open at a future date for her to return then if she wanted.

----------


## Dazzle

> That post initially refers to the baby as Joe then later as Jake. Anna's talking about preferring babies to teenagers so I think she hands it back and she leaves the street because she can't deal with living in the same road as the baby if izzy n Gary  have him. 
> 
> Leaves it open at a future date for her to return then if she wanted.


Tina isn't leaving the street for another year yet.

----------


## lizann

tina isn't leaving until next year

----------


## Debzyg

I thought she was leaving this summer?

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought she was leaving this summer?


No, she's leaving next May, I believe.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought she was leaving this summer?


It is next year I believe

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Roy Cropper faces a backlash this evening (June 26) following his run-in with Craig Tinker.

Roy (David Neilson) is confronted by Craig's furious mum Beth (Lisa George), who demands to know why he lost his temper with her son.

When Beth reveals that she found Craig (Colson Smith) in tears at home, Roy makes a sincere apology for his behaviour.

Unfortunately, Roy's peacemaking efforts don't last for long as he maintains that Beth must be responsible for the strange goings-on at the cafÃ©. As Beth protests her innocence, will they ever get to the bottom of the mystery?


Â© ITV
Roy apologises for losing his temper with Craig

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2013)

----------

